# Request for Technique of the Month



## Rich Parsons (Dec 1, 2003)

If your website or your organizations' website has a technique of the month or week or ..., please post a new thread to the latest explanation on the site.

This will do two things.

First Genreate traffic for your site.

Second Genrate discussion here on the techniques.


A few simple rules:

Only post links to your own or own organization's site

Please add a link to the new thread here.

Thank You for your support
:asian:


----------

